# New to Dubai and seeking female friends



## Paulaf (May 29, 2009)

Hi 

I'm new to Dubai, having moved from London and am seeking female friends to go out with or meet up with for a coffee etc .... I live in Jumeriah 2 and am a private teacher for a family here. 


Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Paula, send me a PM with your details!!


----------



## Paulaf (May 29, 2009)

yeah sorry only female friends

Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahah lol Badr, maybe next time


----------

